# order to www.aquaspotworld.com Thursday, 8pm deadline



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm going to do an order to http://www.aquaspotworld.com/ in Singapore and get some things I've never been able to get. The word on these people on Aquabid is pretty good and their selection and prices are very good. Go to their web site and check out the FAQ. They seem to have oiled the export/import process well. I probably won't order fragile stem plants from them due to shipping time.

Anyway, their deadline is early Friday so I'm putting in my order Thursday at 9pm sharp. If you want to get some things and pay a proportionate amount of shipping/handling/import charges, email or PM me by 8pm tomorrow night.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Russ

I ordered from them as well. Last Tuesday I received an email that said "Your order #xxx has been [In Process]" I still haven't received the plants, even with the extra charge for overnight shipping once it reaches the US.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> Hey Russ
> 
> I ordered from them as well. Last Tuesday I received an email that said "Your order #xxx has been [In Process]" I still haven't received the plants, even with the extra charge for overnight shipping once it reaches the US.


Hmmm. Thanks for the heads up, Erik. Maybe this is a bad time, with the Holiday rush and all. I'll think about waiting a month or two.

Keep us updated please.

-Russ


----------

